# هل تعلمون ما هو اختصار كلمة family  ؟؟؟( أنا أول مرة أعرفها بردو)



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2010)

*هل تعلمون ما هو اختصار كلمة family* 

*هى اختصار

:99:
*​


_*Father And Mother I Love You *_


----------



## روماني زكريا (1 مارس 2010)

انا بردضه معرفهاش شكرا علي المعلومه


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2010)

*شكرا

للمعلومه الجديده


جدا جدا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> انا بردضه معرفهاش شكرا علي المعلومه


شكرآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم 
 سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا
> 
> للمعلومه الجديده
> 
> ...


شكرآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم 
 سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## الروح النارى (1 مارس 2010)

*شــــكراااً ليــ ربنا موجود ـــك*

*جديدة ... جديدة ... جديدة*
*المسيح يباركك و انت و العائلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شــــكراااً ليــ ربنا موجود ـــك*
> 
> *جديدة ... جديدة ... جديدة*
> *المسيح يباركك و انت و العائلة*​


ربنا يخليك أستاذى
شكرآ لمشاركتكم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## Mason (2 مارس 2010)

_ثانكس على المعلومة _
_حقيقى اول مرة لعرفها _
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> _ثانكس على المعلومة _
> _حقيقى اول مرة لعرفها _
> _ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


شكرآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم 
 سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (2 مارس 2010)

بجد معلومه حلوة اوى ثنكس


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> بجد معلومه حلوة اوى ثنكس


شكرآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم 
 سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 مارس 2010)

ميرسى للمعلومة اول مرة بعرفها


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ميرسى للمعلومة اول مرة بعرفها


أشكـــــــــــــــرك لمروركم ومشاركتكم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------

